# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Tracey sets her sights on Nick

## tammyy2j

After failing to try and land back ex Steve and ex Ciaran, Tracey Barlow sets her sights on Nick Tilsey who just happens to be in love with Tracey's new sister in law Leanne and are they really over ? Will Tracey get her claws into him even after she tried to keep his mother Gail in prison? What will happen when Tracey discovers Nick and Leanne's affair? 

You can expect fireworks between all

----------


## Chris_2k11

They'll go well together - 2 crap actors.

----------

alan45 (16-12-2010)

----------

